# A good wine for a present?



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

HI, Me and My girlfriend wanted to buy a Wine for her dad, we where thinking in one from Chile or France since we heard those are some of the best. Which ones can you guys recommend and where can i buy them, online or at stores?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Australia and California make pretty good wines too, but gift giving wine can be tricky sometimes. You can spend $5 - $10 and find a good wine from just about any of those areas or spend $50 and get a wine that is very good but undrinkable for a few years. Like cigars, find out what he likes.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah in another occasion we gave him a Wine from California, he likes them very much,but we know he also thinks some of the bests come from republica de Chile so we wanted one from there. I will try to find out a brand or type of wine he likes


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

try this... a wine friend was babbling for a while on this winery...

http://www.errazuriz.com/indexi.asp


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There are a lot of great wines from Chile.

Here are a couple to check out:

Vina Cousino Macul 
Vina Undurraga

Wines of Chile


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I am quite partial to the whites produced in the Alsace region of France; gewurtztraminer, reisling, and pinot gris. Italy's pinot grigio wine can be quite good as well.

I would drink water instead of ANY chardonnay.

For reds I think California produces some of the best Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, and Pinto Noir out there.

If your state allows internet alcohol purchases check out vintagecellar.com or www.hitimewine.net .

-Matt-


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

How about a (semi) local wine. My one and only wine book, Hugh Johnson's Modern Encyclopedia of Wine, lists Bodegas de Santo Tomas. It's in Ensanada, Av. Miramar No. 666, Ensanada BC. He says they have had some success with Chardonay, Cabernet, and Pinot Noir from vines they got from Napa Valley. You might check first before going there, since this book is from 1991


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah from Ensenada i bought LaCetto Wines they are nice. and is one of the most recognized brands from BC. from what i´ve seen my father in law likes Red wines. So thats something around what i am looking for


----------

